# Moon spotted Nubian



## WannaBeFarmR (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone have a Nubian with moon spots in a color other then black and white. I might be paying for half a Nubian buckling (no jokes, I mean half the sale price half the ownership not a butt or a head people, lol) They have a few different moon spotted color combo bucklings and I'm wondering what they would look like as big bucks. Google image search wasn't that helpful.


----------



## dhansen (May 26, 2013)

Here is my favorite born this year on the ranch.


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 26, 2013)

OHHHH dhansen,

I'm so JEALOUS.  Be glad I'm not in California I'd try to kid nap that goat.

What a beauty.


DonnaBelle


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 26, 2013)

*I have two. One has lots of spots and the other just a few spots. 

Here's Aurora when she was first born- not many moonspots, but they are more pronounced now that she is a little older.






Here's Joline, lots of spots!







*


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (May 26, 2013)

Beauties everyone! The little guy I'm most interested in is jet black with large and small light dunn? colored moon spots and some tan markings on his legs. Anyone have a photo of a mature buck like that? He's a real flashy little buck, it would be great to have some sort of idea what he'd look like all grown up. 

If you reverse the tan and black on Joline minus the frosted nose that's pretty close to the color combo on this fella.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 26, 2013)

*I found this site- has a lot of pics of spotted goats. *

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=en&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CDoQrQMwBw


----------



## Sippie (May 30, 2013)

OMG those moon spotted babies are so cute!! I have to get some of those!!!


----------



## WannaBeFarmR (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys but the sale kind of fell through.


----------



## rinksgi (Jun 12, 2013)

Here's Andrew at 3 months old. He is now 7 months old.


----------

